# Your Christmas wishes



## Zarxrax (Dec 23, 2010)

If you could get any puzzle for Christmas (it doesn't have to exist), what would you choose?

I would probably go for something big, like an 11x11x11 cube. I would solve it once, then put it in the closet.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 23, 2010)

Who needs puzzles? I'd like turtle beach HPA2 headset and a gaming mouse of some sort... A domo kun wallet... A titanium spork... A personal soundtrack shirt... 

But if I had to pick a puzzle I would want... Hmmm I'll have to think about it... Maybe an inverse pillowed 7x7x7 or am inverse pillowed skewb. Realistic puzzle.... Hrm, I would have to go with a Mefferts holey pillowed skewb.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 23, 2010)

I wish I wish with all my heart, to fly with dragons, in a land apart. 



Spoiler



xcube4


----------



## tertius (Dec 23, 2010)

Heckler and Koch HK45 and a Square 1.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 23, 2010)

For people not to act like idiots for just one year.


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 23, 2010)

*Britney Spears
"My Only Wish This Year"*

Santa can you hear me
I have been so good this year
And all I want is one thing
Tell me my true love is near

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/britneyspears/myonlywishthisyear.html


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 23, 2010)

All I want is peace.
To really answer the question: X Cube 4


----------



## hic0057 (Dec 23, 2010)

X cube and Alpha CC


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 24, 2010)

I want my mental health back. AND A **** LOAD OF STUFF!!!!!!!! i love stuff

"that was a joke, tada", merry christmas speedsolving


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 24, 2010)

Time machine 5x5


----------



## endofdaworld (Dec 24, 2010)

I want to go back in time and say something to someone I should have said then, rather than leaving it to now when its pretty much too late...

Also I'd want a 11x11, v cube 7 or Alpha CC


----------



## Lorenzo (Dec 24, 2010)

Titanium chopsticks where you can remove the back end of it and have a knife. You know, for cutting up steak and stuff.

Also another Bass Guitar, preferably some kind of blue, maybe Deep Sky Blue or anything similar to that shade.

I also want mastery of 日本語！！ Which probably won't come anytime soon 

I also want sushi, because I love to eat sushi. It's amazing if you go to the right places.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Already been granted!


----------



## Dimeg (Dec 24, 2010)

QJ Megaminx black


----------



## clincr (Dec 24, 2010)

All of the unreleased V-Cubes. A legal GuHong.


----------



## Cubing321 (Dec 24, 2010)

As my signature states, ME WANT 5X5! lol


----------



## goatseforever (Dec 25, 2010)

I'd wish for a goddamn Ultimate Guhong. I was just about to order one when Verdes came and took a **** all over my plans


----------



## kdawg123 (Dec 25, 2010)

Unrealistic, a 20x13x7.

Realistic, a set of cubes 2x2-7x7.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 25, 2010)

Does no one else wish for *not* material things?
Or have I just not seen these people?


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 25, 2010)

World peace.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 25, 2010)

^(reasonable)*.


----------



## souljahsu (Dec 25, 2010)

X-cube 4
Alpha CC
V-cube 7
My missing GuHong corner which probably won't come now because of Verdes


----------



## xdaragon (Dec 25, 2010)

Hmm Mine would be to able to do Blind 2x2 and to get a Maru or Dayan 4x4


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 25, 2010)

I wish to spend the entire day with my girlfriend ^^


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 25, 2010)

my wife got me a stackmat, a ghost hand magic, a ghost hand master magic, a QJ pyraminx and a DaYan+MF8 4x4 for xmas....


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 25, 2010)

Hope I get a Guhong, but chances are I won't.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 25, 2010)

I want.... the elder wand.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Dec 25, 2010)

a new Yasaka Ma Lin Extra Offensive Chinese Penhold paddle with black NEO Hurricane 3 Provincial 2.2mm rubber on forehand and Sriver-EL 1.9mm rubber on reverse penhold backhand. 'Tis my dream paddle for table tennis.... *sigh*

That, and I wish Verdes Innovations would stop throwing fits over copyright infringement. It's problematic for the cubing community.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Dec 25, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> I want.... the elder wand.


 
lol.

that movie was so confusing... i think the script writer realized that the book was too long and just started ripping out random pages. 30 minutes into the movie, all the flow in the plot line disappeared. I'm not even a fan, and I was disappointed; I can't imagine how angry the real fans were.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> Titanium chopsticks where you can remove the back end of it and have a knife. You know, for cutting up steak and stuff.
> 
> Also another Bass Guitar, preferably some kind of blue, maybe Deep Sky Blue or anything similar to that shade.
> 
> ...


 
Your Japanese text came up as 日本語！&#65281. Literally.
Chopsticks. Handy. But do you actually eat steak with chopsticks?


----------

